# Giving birth in Spain



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi,

Please does anyone know if the horror stories I have read about giving birth in Spanish hospitals are true? They seem to follow the line that this is a medical procedure involving you lying on your back only with feet in stirrups (not allowed to get up and move position), water births unheard of, no gas and air, episiotomy without consent as standard, If a caesarian the Dad to be is not allowed in, glucose drip and no food or drink for duration of labour  .

I am feeling scared now at the prospect of this and what I have always wanted is a situation where I can get up and move round etcl. So much so I am searching for anywhere near Alicante that does offer this or may have to go to UK to give birth.

Any feedback or thoughts appreciated please.
L
xxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm really sorry, I have no experience of Spanish hospitals.  Sorry I can't help more, but there are plenty of members in Spain that will be able to help you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

OK thanks hon xxxxx


----------

